# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Forumspring.me Question

## Ashling

On forumspring.me you can create an account for it through facebook or something like that.  I don't have a forumspring.me account but if I wanted to send a question to someone anonymously on forumspring.me and I was logged into facebook would my question still be anonymous?

----------


## iSee_iBelieve

> On forumspring.me you can create an account for it through facebook or something like that.  I don't have a forumspring.me account but if I wanted to send a question to someone anonymously on forumspring.me and I was logged into facebook would my question still be anonymous?



I believe you mean http://www.forumspring.me
not "forumspring.me".

If you were to login through Facebook you will still be given the option to post your question anonymously. Just look under the typing area; underneath you will see two options:
Include your user infoAsk anonymously
You can make a choice between the two.
I hope I helped you out.

----------

